# SPRING CANADA GEESE



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I wish its legal to hunt spring Canada geese during Spring for one week only. There are plenty geese around. We should hunt spring canada geese instead early Season. What do you think about will be legal in future?


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I went for a drive the other day and saw about 700 honkers.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

deafishunt said:


> I wish its legal to hunt spring Canada geese during Spring


You and the ND legislators both do...one tried to pass a bill allowing this during the 03 session. Unfortunately he failed to realize the USFWS sorta frowns on this.

I think it will only be a matter of time before it happens. Once May rolls around all the migrants have moved through and you could target the locals. Hell, the farmers have an open season on them so we might as well shoot them.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

That would be great A Spring season. I'll bey alot more farmers would welcome us hunters, before the damage is done


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

problem is that the northern canadians that are different from the greaters that we have locally in ND aren't flourishing as are the locals, that is why our limit changes from 5 to 3 form september to october. So the problem is we would be shooting those northern prarie canadians (i have no clue what they are called) because there is no way to tell the distance unless your 2 feet away from them.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Which is why you would have to hold the season in late April or early May when the migrants have left the state.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah good idea, i didn't see that you wrote that before


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I've seen a TON too. I could've gotten sooo many...I think it would be great. I mean even if the limit was like 1 bird for the whole season. Plus mabye it would help to get more snow goose hunters out.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

yeah I agreed ya'all. I noticed Canada and Snow geese flew together and hardly chance to target at snow geese and Canada geese protect them. damn it! if legal so would shoot Canada then shoot snow down as second chance....


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Another deaf guy on the forum, must be connected with fishunt. Both are from ND, and I'm from MN which I am deaf too, nice to have a few in the forum. Good Luck

Yes and No that there should be a Dark spring goose season but there is way more snows than dark geese. It would be fun to have dark/light spring season but its not necessary, IMO.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

No, I don't think there should be a season for Canadas in the spring becasue it will kill alot of breeding pairs that are together. And they will be really unaware and the population will drop down fast.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

thats a good point there mallardhunter... but if there was one i dont think the population would decrease dramatically but good point :beer:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

in New York where I grew up and they have late season for canada geese in Long Island and I dont understand why not in North Dakota bec deafishunt and I went scouting and saw tooooo many canada geese and snow with them ..it is hard to shoot them in clean shot so there is no way to get them so we will wait until over 100,000 and plus come up to ND and nothing to worry about shooting mistake geez


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

fishunt-
There is a late season here in Minnesota but that happens in December for I think a week. The canadians will be on their way up to Canada, although not all of them. I know there is alot of geese but its breeding season and not all will get shot but I still dont think its necessary though. IMO..


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

interesting though


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

the snows and canadas will seperate. Its just the tip of the sword right now. Then at the tail you wil have a bunch of specks and snows mixed. Just be patient for the flocks of white!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

count me out, with duck populations becoming sketchy geese might be all we have in the future. let the breeding pairs be, they get assulted enough months out of the year, spring is their safe time. i guess my opinion is a little conservative but i think we need to take the best care of what we have that we can, i dont think a spring season would be a good idea.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's a better idea than what we have now....farmers shooting them by the hundreds with a high-power and leaving them in the fields. I'd rather see a season on them than that. If you think spring is their safe time you don't get out enough during that time of year. I saw A LOT of dead canadas in the fields last spring and talked to several farmers who shot triple digits on them. You can't blame them for trying to protect their crops, and even with the increased harvest there's still tons of geese. IMO Hunters might as well get in on the action a little if that's the way it's going to be.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree and I disagree. For sure it would be great to help out the farmers with a real early season on them. But for future sake its not good. The breeding pairs is what will bring them down. Sure the lessers will migrate, not to worried about that. Its the locals, the giants that will stick around all summer long and make the early season possible. How many greaters are going to stick around all spring/summer/fall if you shoot them early. Theres barely any migrants early in the fall and all people shoot are the local canadas so have it or leave it. If you want to shoot them in the spring with good numbers, dont expect there to be numbers in the fall, they will leave jus like everyone complains about, too much pressure. No spring season, even though it could be awesome.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i guess i was unaware of the numbers that farmers take, sad that it has to happen at all. i still dont think there should be a season, even tho there are some points to having a season, i would say there are more negitives, such as driving the local geese right out of the area imho.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I went out on monday and the canadians for the most part were just oblivious to me i had a pair standing at 40 yards just honking away but not really caring that I was their. It would be way too easy to hunt those geese in the spring, although im sure they would smarten up fast but mallards which aren't being hunted were suprisingly jumpy. No point here just an observation.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think a spring season for honkers is a good idea. How tough is it to get within 30 yards of a honker this time of year? Not Very.

Don't get me wrong if there was a spring season I'd be out there just like everybody else but it just doesn't make sense to clobber nesting and breeding pairs. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

If they want to reduce the honkers, give us a higher limit in the early season. It isn't very diffecult to kill 5 birds in sept when in the right spot.


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

no joke with all the pressure I got hunting around my place I seen thousands none wanted to commit didnt shoot crap but now I dont even need dekes to make canadians land all I do is call and here they come


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

and they seem to always fly over in the spring too... :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

you never realize how stupid candians actually are until you hunt snows in the spring. they always seem to land in your decoys while many snows will not. Even though this may be because they have never been shot at in the spring you would think that they would have learned and became just like snows while migrating with them.


----------

